# Axolotl Keeping



## Batmantha (May 27, 2012)

Afternoon All,
I'm looking at getting an axolotl and I wanted to get some tips and maybe some pictures of other peoples tanks to find out what setup others have.

I have heard some conflicting things about tank sizes so I wanted to get opinions on that and if there is anyone from Australia I would LOVE to hear how you go in Summer with them

I was looking at this tank 

http://www.masterpet.com/Products/Fish/Fish-Tanks/Fish-Tanks3/Blue-Planet-Classic-Aq-50Ltr/

I have the 20Ltr versions for my Bettas and the tanks themselves are great value

I was looking at black sand with a few black river rocks and some natural rock looking ornaments like these:
https://www.worldforpets.com.au/products/15709?cat_slug=/Fish/Ornaments-Gravel-Other-Decorations
https://www.worldforpets.com.au/products/15548?cat_slug=/Fish/Ornaments-Gravel-Other-Decorations

I was looking at silk plants because I heard they are not good with too much light so I figured fake silk plants would be the go

Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Here is an older thread about them, 48 pages. I'm sure you will get lots of info from it. They are the cutest little things!

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=112869


----------



## Batmantha (May 27, 2012)

thanks ill try that board


----------

